# How to improve egg quality ?



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

This qestion was probably already mentioned a lot of times, but I wat to ask it again to have recent comments.
Does there exist  proven supplements which improve the egg quality ?

I sometimes hear about  COq10, royal jelly ...

Can these spplements be  taken during all cycle ? Or only till ovulation ?

Thanks in advance... Really desperate because of my age :-(


----------



## MissBopeep (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Whoopie
thats the million dollar question!!!! I'm 44 been trying naturally since last Feb after DH had A VR and 1st BFP came in May, so counting ttc cycles from then. (lucky for that to work first of all!)  
Done tons of reading, CoQ10 is definitely supposed to improve egg quality.
DHEA is another but that needs to be taken carefully as it effected my totally 'bomb-proof' cycle when I took too big a dose (50mg) It brought my LH surge forward 2 days - total opposite of what I wanted   I read an expert who said she could see no extra benefit from taking large doses of dhea and that a small long term 5mg dose would achieve the same result. (its different if you're doing IVF though)
I have been on Macca, RJelly, CoQ10, pregnacare & more recently DHEA, all for potentially improving eggs . I have had 5 BFPs from 7/8 cycles but none of them stuck past my AF date, so I am assuming I do have an egg quality issue.
I recently decided to stop everything except the CoQ10 & smaller dose of DHEA and this last cycle I got my strongest BFP, have also started doing castor oil packs up to bding and then again  after potential conception up to AF (don't want the heat to effect the swimmers once they are in place). I am very nervous of the DHEA but don't want to loose the potential benefit if its that which is helping. Its so hard to know what to do and with no real clue as to whether you're helping or hindering the situation, its a minefield in my opinion. Part of me says stop everything and let nature take over, but at 44, you know!! time aint on your side for experimenting. Now thinking of giving acupuncture ago, this is also a proven help for eggs/uterine quality, Hope this helps.


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Dear Missbobeep,

Wow so many BFP's in those cycles !! You should be really fertile )
How much Coq10 are you taking ? And do you take coq10 or ubiquinol ?

Regarding the DHEA.. I took 50 mg for 3 months before my last IVF cycle and it was the worst cycle ever.. Or it came because of thd DHEA ? Or because this las cycle was on too much high dose stimms... We wll never know.

I stopped the DHEA.. But now qm thinking of melatonin... Royal jelly.. Inostol etc.

In case you still have your BFP, I hope this one will last, and otherwise one of these months it will stick


----------



## MissBopeep (Aug 18, 2014)

Tesco co-enzyme Q10 30mg one am & one pm. I think RJ may also have caused me to ovulate earlier so I ditched that after 6 months. Honestly, I started tracking my cycles last November and was ovulating on day 12/13. Then I started with supplements (of various cocktails) and ever since have never managed anything later than OD11  . initially it went to 9/10 with supplements but crept back up a bit when I stopped some eg RJ and pregnacare which has a x400 the RDA for B6 btw!!! I know it could be the age factor or both but seems a bit of a coincidence that the OD changed the cycle after I started taking stuff. I take right through cycle.

Literally just lost the last one but kept the bfp for two days, previously only BFP for one day which seems to initiate early AF??   On bfn cycles AF comes at day 27/28 on BFP cycles 25/26
Started to worry about over active immune system or possible low progesterone but with the last cycle I felt sick from 8dpo got bfps on13&14dpo started spotting 15dpo and (advance tmi warning) saw a mini placenta about 1.5cm long (so sad  ) after a gush of blood on 16dpo. So I'm thinking they are implanting and then being rejected very early for whatever reason, hopefully just egg quality and that one good egg is going to come along      
I suppose I ought to get professional help but GP(s) at my surgery have been so patronising before and I don't really relish the idea of asking for a referral. I'm going to try one more cycle.  
Wish you well also, you've just got to stay positive, its not impossible   Read somewhere that the average age of a woman's last baby in pre-pill Britain was 42! AVERAGE age!


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

42 for the average age..than we should be lucky some day  

I just oredered pregnacare conception this morning.. Do you still take that one ?

So sad you lost the last one also. 
Wish you good luck for the next one !


----------



## MissBopeep (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks  
I am worried about the excessive amounts of things in pregnacare but don't want to miss out on something essential so instead of taking one a day I snap one in half (lol) and take every other day (ie 1/4 per day).
Just to throw in, last cycle was the first time I have not had time to dwell on things due to being massively busy with a project and it turned out to be my best cycle, so I'm absolutely sure there is something in the 'stress' theory. The surgeon who did my DHs reversal was so refreshingly upbeat and optimistic, not just about the reversal but also the chances of pregnancy (I was 43 at the time of the vr 10 months ago). He asked if I tracked my cycles and I told him yes and that I ovulate every month. He said thats all you need, as long as you are ovulating there is a every chance of a pregnancy no matter what age, also went on to tell me his sister was born unplanned when his mother was 43.


----------



## Mrs.F (Nov 4, 2013)

I was given Metformin before I started my last cycle. Had been taking it for about 3 months (2x500mg/day) during breakfast and dinner. It helped immensely with improving the egg quality. I was taking resveratrol, maca and royal jelly too.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

I don't know if the supplements helped or not but I took 75mg DHEA (25mg x 3 daily) , 1g Royal Jelly (500mg x 2 daily), 600mg Co-Enzyme Q10 (200mg x 3 daily) Zita West DHA capsules (2 daily I think) wheatgrass shot once a day. I also did a high dairy diet around the times of EC, plenty of milk and yogurts to up my protein. 

My problem as well as age (40 when we started) was a very low AMH/high FSH which they suggested would affect egg quality so whilst I cant be sure supplements had an effect I did natural cycles and all my eggs fertilised and were of good quality.


----------

